# Hello from Miami



## Piero (Jun 16, 2017)

Finally joined the site after surfing it for years. Fish mostly the biscayne bay for tarpon and permit. I have a 1994 dolphin super skiff 16 side console in mint condition that will be for sale soon and a Bote paddle board. Love the site!! 

Piero 

Check them out:


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Welcome!! You'll find lots of helpful info here and everyone is very friendly! Lots of people from Florida (myself included)!


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I had that boat built in 1994 and I rigged it and wired it. It put a 70 Evinrude on it, and then put a 90 Yamaha 2 stroke on it in 2001 when they rerated the Super Skiff for 90 HP. Jack Broyle gave me a new capacity plate for it. I fished it for 18 years. Over 100 Tarpon on fly came to the gunnels of that skiff. Smooth riding Super skiff, but very heavy. I put the hydraulic steering on it in 2010. It has had at least 4 or 5 owners since I sold it in 2011. Glad to see it's still being used. I bought a 2006 Super Skiff that was vacuum bagged and is much lighter than the old one, but does not ride as smooth as the old tank.


----------



## Piero (Jun 16, 2017)

ek02 said:


> I had that boat built in 1994 and I rigged it and wired it. It put a 70 Evinrude on it, and then put a 90 Yamaha 2 stroke on it in 2001 when they rerated the Super Skiff for 90 HP. Jack Broyle gave me a new capacity plate for it. I fished it for 18 years. Smooth riding Super skiff, but very heavy. I put the hydraulic steering on it in 2010. It has had at least 4 or 5 owners since I sold it in 2011. Glad to see it's still being used. I bought a 2006 Super Skiff that was vacuum bagged and is much lighter than the old one, but does not ride as smooth as the old tank.


Very cool man. Thanks for the history of the boat. 
I sold the boat already and bought a pathfinder 2200 tournament. It was a fun boat but I needed something a little bigger


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

That's a great all around boat that won't beat you up. My Super skiff is small, but I get in some tight places with it in mangrove creeks. Your new boat probably floats as shallow as a Super Skiff. With the Super Skiffs 18 degree dead rise, it takes 10" of water or more to pole it.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------

